# Wings on a WSM



## martyj (Jul 17, 2017)

Quick question regarding wings on a WSM. I've been using a Masterbuilt electric for a few years now and just got a new WSM for my birthday. Looking to smoke wings for the first time on it. I'd like to cook them in the 325-350 range so that I don't have to throw them on the grill. Being that I've never smoked anything at such a high temp, are most people smoking wings to certain amount of time or to an IT of 165?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm not a wing expert, but at 165F, the one's I've done were still a little tough.  I'd shoot for 175F, probably about an hour or so.  A wing expert will be along shortly I'm sure.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2017)

I would check them at about 45 minutes. I let them go until they pull apart at the joint.

Al


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 17, 2017)

[
Martys , hello. We
Welcome to the coop. ! 
Yes , 325*to 350* is a great temp for wings,all poltury, to get a crispy skin .
Cook to 165*,in the little drummie, nl need to go to the grill.
Hope this helps ,more questions, just ask.
Have fun and . . .


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 17, 2017)

In my mini, I am learning I don't need to turn them like you would think or naturally feel a need to. But if you are using more than 1 rack, you should swap them at some point though. No water in you bowl. The skin should be very dry to the touch going on the grates and if you are saucing only do that at the very very last after they are crisp.

Dirtsailor had a suggestion a while back I thought was helpful in that is to remove the diffuser for more direct heat as well. (really only works if you are using the top grate only; bottom rack will burn.)


----------



## lancep (Jul 21, 2017)

I'll just go ahead and second all the great suggestions above. Personally, I think chicken on a WSM is dead simple. I would add a full chimney of lit coals over my unlit and crank the vents wide open with a dry pan. Perfect skin every time. Great, now y'all have gone and given me a craving for wings....

:grilling_smilie:


----------



## jheroth74 (Apr 12, 2018)

lancep said:


> I'll just go ahead and second all the great suggestions above. Personally, I think chicken on a WSM is dead simple. I would add a full chimney of lit coals over my unlit and crank the vents wide open with a dry pan. Perfect skin every time. Great, now y'all have gone and given me a craving for wings....
> 
> :grilling_smilie:


Awsome, you answered my question ! Crispy wings, dry water pan!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 13, 2018)

I don't do wings in my WSM very often if at all any more. I like the kettle and vortex for wings, but when I did do them I would pull the water pan out completely and start with a full chimney of coals spread over the ring. Vents fully open. This is on a WSM 22". It may be different on a 18 or 14. 

Chris


----------

